# Another Father's Day Pork Loin



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 16, 2008)

I also had pork loin on Father's Day, but used the Webber Kettle.  I didn't do anything real fancy, but it came out as possibly the best pork loin I've made to date.  Here's how it was done and how it turned out.

First, I saute'd 8 oz. of sliced portabellas, a tsp. of butter, and 1/2 onion, chopped, in a 3 quuart saucepan until the onions were softened.  I then combined one package of Lipton's Chicken Noodle Soup and 1 cup of brown rice in the same pan and added 2 1/2 cups of water.  Brought all to a boil and covered.  Simmer over low heat for 1 hour, until the rice was tender.  I took a 6 ob. pork loin and slit a pocket into the meat, lengthwise.  I filled the pocket with the cooked rice mixture and sewed it shut with white, cotton thread.  I had already preheated the Webber with the divided bed of coals configuration, but truthfully, I didn't make the fire properly and only one bed ignited.  I brushed the meat with butter and placed it on the grill center.  I covered it and left all vents fully open.  The charcoal I used was Kingsford mesquite charcoal.  It created a wonderful smoke.

After about 45 minutes, I checked the meat with temperature probe and it read 145' even.  I removed the pork loin and let it sit for about 15 minutes while I made corn on the cob and other sides.  When I sliced it, it was perfect, with a beautiful smoke ring, and was extremely juicy and tender.  Everyone who ate it said it was the best pork loin that I'd made to date.

The moral of the story is that you don't have to get fancy.  Just cook the meat to the right temp and it will be perfect every time.  This loin was beutifully browned, had the smoke ring, and tasted great.  What more can you ask for, other than being able to share it with those you love.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

